# Thinking of buying, opinions?



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I talked the guy down to $400, maybe I can get him less. It's an '87 Bronco (duh) with a 302. It runs rough and he said it needs a map sensor. No title though, so that may be a headache. What do you think?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

rides kinda low for me if you thinking of plowing it may work i dont know much about broncos


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The running boards must have been put on by some yuppy. They would be the first to hit the scrap pile. I'd put a plow on it if I came across one for it for cheap money, no matter the brand, but I was going to get it just for a toy.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Around here, no title no sale. Titles are a real pain to get. Then you always have to ask yourself why he doesn't have a title for it. I personally would move on. It is not like it is a one of a kind that you just have to have. Looks decent for the money, but I know it is cheap because there is no title. It wouldn't hurt to call you DMV and see what they need to do to get a title.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Is that thing 4X4. $400 bucks is a steal if so.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, it's 4x4. $400 is a good price, but I will check with DMV and see what kind of hassle I have to go through. This truck was from up state NY also. So, it is not rust free like the trucks are down here mostly. I see your point First Time, there are a ton of these. I just happened to find this one.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Did you at least get a bill of sale? I don't know about NC, but around here that would only be good for a parts vehicle. For that, I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I did not get it yet Mick. I have not even gone to see it yet, but it's just a couple towns over. I was thinking tomorrow or Sunday to see it. I'd get a bill of sale definately. I would run the VIN too just to make sure it comes back in his name.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok you need a clear title first but for a plow truck its a great deal i got 4 bII's and the springs sag after time but easy fix and those running boards are the real deal! check out old post http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24736&highlight=summer+project+100+bucks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh ya, I remember that thread of yours Fernal. My comp is not showing pics right now, but from what I remember it turned out great. I need to post some recent pics of my '88 D150 project. I think I am really becoming addicted to trucks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I decided against getting it. If it had a title, it would be in my back yard now. All added up it seems like to much of a hassle. Thanks for the input fellers.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Banksy said:


> I decided against getting it. If it had a title, it would be in my back yard now. All added up it seems like to much of a hassle. Thanks for the input fellers.


why do you need a title? you can still insure it. if it were me i'd stick it in some of the bigger commercial lots and run it without plates. here in missouri we have no rear plate and with a plow on you can't see the front one anyway. don't even need a drivers llicence to plow snow here(parking lots). one of the guys that is working for me has been plowing since he was 14


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Off your property here in NC it must be registered. It would be a good lot truck, but I can't even find any business insurance so far for plowing and salting. I may get my CDL and plow for the city I work as a cop for instead of going on my own or subbing.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

You should paint it white with a dark green stripe around it, strap a red and blue lightbar, and ride around like the Border Patrol's Broncos.

-Thann


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Now that is toooooo funny.


----------



## chris stroth (Jul 10, 2006)

did you get that bronco? I live in nc and might would like to have it. as long as its not stolen and back taxes are not too much a new title is doable


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Chris. No, I didn't get it. I found it on 4042.com (Raleigh area) It may still be there. If it is I bet he will go lower in price. May have to search way back for it though.


----------



## Jean (Sep 23, 2006)

*beware, vehicles with no title*



First Time Out said:


> Around here, no title no sale. Titles are a real pain to get. Then you always have to ask yourself why he doesn't have a title for it. I personally would move on. It is not like it is a one of a kind that you just have to have. Looks decent for the money, but I know it is cheap because there is no title. It wouldn't hurt to call you DMV and see what they need to do to get a title.


I second the motion, beware no title. My bf bought me a Saab fixer upper that he was assured had a title, from a friend's son no less. I turned out that it did not have a title becasue it had been abandoned...and that's when the nightmare began...endless phone calling and then 1 year later I finally had it in my hands....no thanks to any assistance from the seller. You can't register or insure it without a title either...just run!

I am in CT and 1 year is how long it took...and the car had already been listed as abandonned for 3 years, which is the amount of time here in CT before you can get a replacement. If the truck you are looking at was abandoned too and its less than 3 years counting then worst case scenario is that you might have to wait 4 years to get title, storing and if its outside, rusting it all the while.

Jean


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Titles are a nightmare in any state where they strictly enforce them. I build and work on a lot of race cars. Most junkyards won;t even take a junker without a title. Seeing that all the cars are used as race cars and are trailered to the track we never worried about titles, until that one day when we needed to junk one of the cars. No junkyard would take it. I had to hire one of those sketchy guys that takes the car for free and brings it straight to the crusher.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i had a bronco and a buddy of mine had a bronco both had electrical problems (that were never solved) the mechanic said he had seen it before in the 87 the dealership wouldnt even look at it i was that hard up i actually went to the dealership wound up at the junk yard dido on what first time out said no title no nothing in mass.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*To many Unknown's*

:waving: Banksy,
Too many unknowns for me  I'd move on prsport

Pale Rider


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think he has.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh ya, that thing is long gone! I forgot I even posted this until I just saw it. I'm back to one truck now. The Chevy I got was a really good truck. It just started to have some small engine bugs come up that I decided was just not worth my time chasing. So, I traded it for a 4 wheeler and I have to be honest that I am having way more fun with my wife riding our 4 wheelers than I did with that truck. Live and learn right....xysport


----------

